# What is "Lati"



## warrenbatt (Jun 3, 2009)

Hi all,

I found this wood at my lumber yard and thought it looked awesome so bought a piece, Ive started making a box with it just to see how it works and I have been trying to work out what kind of wood it actually is! You see, Im in Spain and I obvoiously buy wood using the Spanish name. This one was sold to me under the name "Lati" but on searching the net the results I find for this wood dont make the colour, grain pattern or anything else.

My next guess was Larch but I am less than convinced of that either.

The wood works beautufullly, has very open grain and actually looks better before sanding than after! (the dust fills the pores) it does splinter quite easily and is also quite dense.

Any idea?

(The box edges are Sicamore in case anyone is interested)


----------



## bluelite (Oct 1, 2009)

I'm thinking that is wenge.


----------



## beckerswoodworks (Dec 26, 2009)

Looks like Wenge to me too.


----------



## Rotceh (Dec 17, 2008)

I think this wood is wenge,too
I´m from spain, and I don´t know this name of wood: " Lati "


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

Off the internet….This coarse wood is fairly common in much of Africa where it has a wide variety of uses. It is also known as "white wenge" because although the color is nothing like wenge (thus the "white") the grain can at times be strikingly similar to wenge.


----------



## MattinCincy (Oct 7, 2009)

Looked up "Lati" also and found some pics of the "white wenge". It doesn't look anything like this, other than the grain pattern. It is very pale. I think you have regular wenge here!


----------



## warrenbatt (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I think maybe the wordyard was meesing with me, they sell Wenge too! Rotceh, are you in Madrid? I cant remember


----------



## Rotceh (Dec 17, 2008)

yes, I live in Rivas-vaciamadrid, near of madrid.


----------



## kowtow (Feb 15, 2011)

That's definitely wenge. No doubt in my mind about it at all.


----------



## Nollie (Oct 9, 2010)

That is Wenge for sure. In South Africa we call it Patryshout. (Patridge wood)


----------

